# Hand tools - pliers & screwdrivers - which brand?



## jch79 (Aug 21, 2007)

For our uses (small electronics work), what's the *best* brand of tools (and why!)? :shrug:

Specifically, pliers (precision and standard sizes), screwdrivers (precision and standard sizes), tweezers, and wire strippers.

The brands I'm looking at are:

Channellock (USA)
CK Tools (Germany)
Klein (USA)
Knipex (Germany)
Wiha (Germany)

I try to steer away from Made in China, so keeping that in mind, what say you? Some of them seem SO similar - esp. the three German brands - that I can't decide which to get?!?

Thanks! :wave:
john


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 21, 2007)

Knipex...

I think you would be happy with any of those brands.


----------



## griff (Aug 21, 2007)

Knipex and wiha are the only tools I use now. Knipex also makes a reaally nice pair of channel locks about 12" long and very thin at the jaws $45 and worth every cent:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Like McGizmo...you get what you pay for!!



jch79 said:


> For our uses (small electronics work), what's the *best* brand of tools (and why!)? :shrug:
> 
> Specifically, pliers (precision and standard sizes), screwdrivers (precision and standard sizes), tweezers, and wire strippers.
> 
> ...


----------



## will (Aug 21, 2007)

I like the WiHa screwdriver sets and the nut drivers in the very small sizes. For pliers - I have a set of Craftsman mini professional pliers, they are just fine for my needs.


----------



## Gary123 (Aug 21, 2007)

What about Erem, see here for one retailer

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/erem/index.htm?gclid=CJaV-7Pwh44CFQllHgodjQP_Qg

Or Lindstrom, see 

http://www.lindstromtools.com/index.htm and here for one retailer
http://www.tessco.com/products/displayHierarchySkus.do?groupId=580&subgroupId=51&mfgid=LIN 

Are these overkill? I have some of these cutters for small wires, they are pricey. Up to $80 or so for a small cutter.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 21, 2007)

I never paid much attention to brands of pliers, but also got a set of 8 straight/phillips wiha small screwdrivers that I cherish.

I was looking at this google link of the Knipex line, and how does that price look of the set of 4 comfort grip mechanics pliers for $120 ?

Also what about scissors? Not tin snips....but accurate durable scissors for cutting rubber, paper, all those other things you need?


----------



## mahoney (Aug 21, 2007)

With the following exception I don't think you could go wrong with any of those brands: In my experience, Channellock makes good pliers and wrenches, I have broken quite a few of their side cutters though. I prefer Klein for cutting tools


----------



## jch79 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! Knipex and Wiha seem to be the frontrunners... go figure, cause I think they're the frontrunners in the price category as well. :shrug:


----------



## LukeA (Aug 21, 2007)

All of my experiences with any of those brands has been positive, except that none of them (or anybody else for that matter) makes a #1x6in Phillips.


----------



## coontai (Aug 22, 2007)

Wiha tools are very satisfying to use. German quality really shines through here.


----------



## FirstDsent (Aug 22, 2007)

Wiha's Heavy Duty Soft Grip screwdrivers are unparalelled. The shanks go all the way through the handles, and become a full steel striking cap to protect the end. The larger sizes have a hex bolster to allow the use of a wrench to provide additional torque. It's total overkill and I love it! I gladly overspend for hardcore tools. the handles are pleasantly shaped, and slightly larger diameter, and have a soft cushioned grip.

Two drawbacks however, their sets usually exclude one or more obvious desirable sizes that have to be purchased separately. That's obnoxious.

Also, the striking cap makes a great conductor when working around automotive batteries. I almost welded my #2 phillips to my frame. It instantly work hardened the tip which subsequently shattered in normal use. Wiha replaced it without question.

Bernie


----------



## jch79 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the nice reply, FirstDsent! :thumbsup:

So it's now between Wiha or Knipex... I guess it's time to do some price comparisons! :sweat:


----------



## jch79 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok.. I finally made a purchase!

Knipex ESD electronics precision plier set (6)
Wiha ESD precision screwdriver set (8)
Wiha ESD precision tweezers (3)
Wiha self-adjusting stripping toool

I went with the ESD, and spent a little more $$ than I wanted to, but I hope these won't _ever_ need replacing! We'll see!

BTW, I bought it all from chadstoolbox.com - an awesome selection, and prices better than anyone else I could find on the web (and I searched!). And, free shipping. 

john


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for that site! I'm ordering some things now. Did you find a link for that set of 6, or did you just pick the 6 you wanted?


----------



## kromeke (Aug 24, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Knipex or Whia. For screwdrivers (and hex drivers AKA allen) PB Baumann makes some of the best. Erem makes the best electronics cutters I've yet seen. For tweezers, Dumont has some really good ones. For L type hex wrenches, Bondhus brand are a bargain.


----------



## jch79 (Aug 24, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Did you find a link for that set of 6, or did you just pick the 6 you wanted?



Lux,

Here's the link for the set of 6 pliers:
Electronics Plier Set-Precision ESD
They come in non-precision, and non-ESD as well. :shrug:

kromeke, thanks for the suggestions - I'm going to look into those companies as well! :thumbsup:

 john


----------

